# 4-h market goat



## brandon327 (Aug 26, 2013)

What % boer are the main winners in the 4-h show ring? Is anyone showing 100% boers? I want to start raising some goats for show but not sure where to start. I am looking at getting a good bloodline 100% buck. I have a doe we showed this year that is a 75% doe. If we breed her to a 100% buck we get a 88% kids.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Depends on where you are.

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## brandon327 (Aug 26, 2013)

We are in Mississippi.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think it matters. All depends on the goat and the program


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't think it matters. All depends on the goat and the program


I totally agree we have anywhere from 50-110% in our market class and people who spend 400$ for 100% sometime get last to the people who pay 50-100$


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It truly depends on the judge. The judge we've had the last 2 years will hardly even look at a goat that is not a traditional red-headed boer. I don't know the percentages. I paid attention to him and everything that was not a red-headed traditional was placed at the bottom of every single class for the last 2 years. I've faced it before in cattle shows, etc. so not too surprising to me.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I showed a black headed boer % one year and got like 10 out of 15. Next years I showed traditional fullbloods and got grand a couple times and top 3 in class. I've also seen a black paint do very well. Depends on where you're at and what is shown around you. Talk with you extension agent they should know where to get good goats from.


----------



## brandon327 (Aug 26, 2013)

We have been showing traditional boers and now we are getting into the breeding side. We like the paint colored boers but we want to produce some competive kids. We may just go with a traditional buck.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

That's exactly what I'm doing. Just trying to find the right buck for my girls!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Depends on the goat. Look for good structure, big wide tops, huge hips and good muscle in the leg... Usually a deep twist is a good indicator. If you'd like I will send you pictures of my wethers this year and tell you why I picked each of them and what each of them could be better in, but why its ok.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would dani if you don't mind. I had a lady call today that started being a goat leader for 4h and she has no one to buy from and I don't know if mine are good enough.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I will do it tomorrow when I can get to the computer they're on. I have so many wether pictures that it will be easy to point big no no and really good things. The new wethers were only 6 weeks old when we pictured them and I don't even have them home yet. Won't be weaned until march so they could be harder to judge. But I'll put something together. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

As far as structure you want wide based, long and level hips, straight legs with adequate angle and set (not too much angle but not posty and with good pasterns), smooth shoulders and a wide chest floor. 

Top and rack shape are the hardest. So much easier to explain when you can feel the goats but you can tell visually a bad top from a good top. Handling just shows you what areas of the top are the best and how much depth the muscle has to it. I will get my pictures together to explain that better. It's tough to understand with out goats to use as an example lol

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome!! Thank you


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I am interested in seeing as well!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> I will do it tomorrow when I can get to the computer they're on. I have so many wether pictures that it will be easy to point big no no and really good things. The new wethers were only 6 weeks old when we pictured them and I don't even have them home yet. Won't be weaned until march so they could be harder to judge. But I'll put something together.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


I would love to see some pictures, my sister is thinking about showing one of my two % wethers not for sure which one yet.. they are only 6 weeks too.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry its taken me a bit. I'm working on it now


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here a wether I think is pretty cool. He has a big top on him and blends really well everywhere. Very structurally correct and I love his hip. He could be a bit longer but we can live with it due to his top and structure and bone being good. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry about that. Forgot to attach

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

This guy is very long and a power house. Huge top and a giant hip. He could be more refined and tighter in his chest but his length and power make up for it. Once again he is very structurally correct and level made. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I also have some pictures of finished out show wethers if you'd like to see what they look like. The three I lime to tout are 4TH place winner at NAILE as well as grand champions in NC and c
Numerous class winners. The other is a 4x gand champion wether that was quite a bit bigger but did very well the year before the two from NAILE

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OK I suck at this...I can see the difference in length but nothing else you say  in don't think I have a eye for this.....how about I hire you to check my kids out lol. Thank you dani even though I'm slow


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Basically the structure is how joints and bones fit together. It's like putting a scale replica together. You want all the pieces to fit together so that they move correctly. 

Try handling them. You want bones to be covered and to feel a curved strip of meat down the top. It should be firm but still broad and popped out. Think of how a rib chop or steak should look in your plate or in the grocery store. Thick, rounded at the edge and big. Kind of the same concept on the live animal. 

I'd be happy to give my opinion on your kids if you'd like. I'm not the best judge by far but I do try hard and am honest about what I see. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Need pictures that actually show from the side and back. The pics you gave are really hard to see any kind of structure. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I apologize. These are the pictures we were provided with the choose this year's wethers. I will have them in March and will photo them differently. 

I have pictures of past wethers I can sift through that may be better but I'm not sure what I have. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That would be better. I at least have some idea what you are talking about but really can't tell how these guys are "put together" from these pics. I can see the width in their topline and the width of their chest...that is really ALL I can see in these. LOL You must be use to these kind of pics to be able to tell all that from them? I need a full side, full rear and full front to be able to follow your reasons. Sorry....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh and for anyone looking at this to see how to judge or show....if you are showing a goat, check with your local and state rules for bracing. These pics show the kids braced. In KANSAS...the State Fair rules say "absolutely no bracing will be allowed". So we don't practice bracing at all.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh yes I am very used to judging braced because here everybody braces. I personally prefer to judge a wether in both natural and braced so I can make sure he looks alright both ways. 

I will look through my last year wether pics and see what I have. I do believe I have some from all angles... I had a couple wethers that were good "what not to pick " goats too lol

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I had a couple wethers that were good "what not to pick " goats too lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


We've had a few like that! LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I really like that second wether. 

Goats are allowed to be braced here. Some people brace them too much I think. The grand champion wether was being pulled about 3-4" off his front feet while braced. He sold for $22 a lb.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Me too. I'm hoping he'll be mine 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> I really like that second wether.
> 
> Goats are allowed to be braced here. Some people brace them too much I think. The grand champion wether was being pulled about 3-4" off his front feet while braced. He sold for $22 a lb.


WOW! We are lucky if the GC here goes for $5!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

My first year in 4-H my friend Devon's goat sold for 42$ a pound then got donated back and resold for 33$ per pound


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, goats around here (at the larger fairs) go for a lot. There are a lot of $20-$40 GC prices in the state.


----------

